# MV Products Lenses?



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

I am in search for some lenses for a recent project of mine. I need 5mm red and clear lenses. Walthers lists them as parts #516-198, 516-199, and 516-200. Does any body know where I can find some of these? I tried to contact MV Products but I have not heard back. Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

we carry the full line of MV at Trains West received through Walthers ...

and we have been seeing numbers drop out and not Available as of late ..... 

we are guessing that MV is no more and Walthers is just selling what they have left ...


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Do you have 5mm red and clear lenses??

I don't really know much about MV Products except that a friend told me they make good lenses. I never got a reply so they might be out of business.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael,
You can order online directly from Walthers yourself.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Go over to Large Scale Central to the rolling stock forum, look up a thread by Bruce Chandler called marker lights. He uses led lenses made by Mouser electronics, You can get them in all colors about $.30 each. Hope this helps.

Chuck


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

we are closed on mondays so I am at home I will check tomarrow for those numbers and let you know .


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Micheal,

The last set of 5mm red lenses I got from Richmond Controls when I ordered some other stuff. They might have some lying around.

www.richmondcontrols.com

I'd try Walthers first, but these guys might be a possible backup.

Hope this help, all the best,
Gavin


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 02/09/2009 3:30 AM
Michael,
You can order online directly from Walthers yourself. 



Thanks Paul, but I have already checked Walthers and they are long gone.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I will start searching the above sites. If anyone has any more sources please let me know. Thanks again.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Posted By supagav on 02/09/2009 11:40 AM
Micheal,

The last set of 5mm red lenses I got from Richmond Controls when I ordered some other stuff. They might have some lying around.

http://www.richmondcontrols.com/

I'd try Walthers first, but these guys might be a possible backup.

Hope this help, all the best,
Gavin



I contacted them but the man said that they have never carried MV Lenses. 


So with that, I am still in search for the lenses, or an equivalent. Chuck, do you know if they come in 5mm diameter?


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike,
Here it is

Over on one of those other forums, I found some neat replacements for the jewels used in marker lights. 









You can get these from Mouser Electronics for under 30 cents each. = [url]http://www.mouser.com/search/ProductDet … y593-3000R[/url] - you'll probably spend more in postage than on the product. They come in red, green, yellow, amber, blue, and clear. [url]http://www.mouser.com/search/Refine.asp … _Wildcards[/url] Check out the data sheet and you can see it's a lens with a tube attached - I just used my razor saw to cut off the lens part and glued them in place. In this case, I'm using them with 1.5volt lights - and they look a whole lot better than those old jewels. 
Hope this helps
Chuck


----------

